# Direct TV to Computer



## NeonGreen (Jun 12, 2008)

My wife and I just bought a HDTV so we switches service providers to Direct TV as they have more HD channels than the competition. The direct tv hd box only has HDMI and Composite cables out. I would like to hook the direct tv to my computer then my computer to the tv so everything runs as one system. I did some research into tv tuners and they all only do coax in. Even if they did accept HDMI or Composite in, is a tuner even what I need since I have the box that to my knowledge acts as a tuner. I have had people tell me this is not possible but I know it is, so could you please tell me what I need to buy to make this happen? I am hopng it is as easy as gttinga card I can go HDMI into my computer. Not even the tech people from direct tv can answer this question.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You might look into THIS. It appears to take your Component (note: not composite) PbPyrY blue/red/green and send it via USB to your computer. At the same time it would send the same Component output to your TV. I'venot used it so I can't say for sure it does this but it's worth a look. Most TV cards will only do HD from over-the-air (antenna) broadcasts.

But I'm not current and things change pretty fast in the technology arena, so if somebody knows better, please let our newest member Neongreen know. 

BTW: welcome to TSF :wave:


----------



## NeonGreen (Jun 12, 2008)

thank you i might give this a try. _ was hoping to not spend so much money. I went out and got the penicle pctv hd card, i figure I loose some resolution going through s-vid but after giving it a thought I realized who cares. But now i am getting an error msg in Microsoft media center that says the control sensor and ir control cable can not be found. I'm starting to get heart broken on the hole thing. I am starting to wounder if its even possible to do what I want, I have been told that it isn't, just didn't want to accept that. I am in school for electronic engineering so i know this task isn't that hard, someone could easily make a card to do it, i cant believe they havnt. I'm loosing faith in the world, they start producing new technology but dont release anything that is compatible with it, thats like selling coal at the gas pumps when noone owns a steam engine car you know._


----------



## NeonGreen (Jun 12, 2008)

yus I noticed [sic] tag on your signature. Isn't that a cracker group? and also thanks for the welcoming


----------

